# Canon Releases DPP 4.12.20, EOS Utility 3.12.10, and Picture Style Editor 1.24.10



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 8, 2020)

> Canon Releases DPP 4.12.20, EOS Utility 3.12.10, and Picture Style Editor 1.24.10.
> *All of the updates add the following functionality:*
> 
> Supports EOS Kiss X10i / EOS REBEL T8i / EOS 850D.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 8, 2020)

Figures. I spent a few hours updating everything and configuring my EOS R to auto download to my PC this weekend. I have updated to the latest DPP and Utility now. 

What gave me difficulty was that the camera must be shut down and then restarted before it automatically downloads. Once I figured that out, it works fine.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 9, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Figures. I spent a few hours updating everything and configuring my EOS R to auto download to my PC this weekend. I have updated to the latest DPP and Utility now.
> 
> What gave me difficulty was that the camera must be shut down and then restarted before it automatically downloads. Once I figured that out, it works fine.


I downloaded a new version a couple or so weeks back so probably not this one but I've noticed a few weird bugs. First time ever with DPP, for no reason, it's shut down on me a couple times. It did, however, recover the modifications so I wasn't too concerned. One bug that annoys me is it won't properly display "info" on my second monitor - I have to keep it parked low on my main one.

Jack


----------

